# seat belt problem



## oldgoat651967 (Jul 24, 2008)

I have all 4 seat belts out of a 2004 GTO that I am trying to put in a 65 GTO.
The problem is that all 4 are locked up. No matter how slow or fast I pull, I can see the teeth cam out in the spool and lock up. Is there some trick for mounting the spool that I am missing?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
You`ll have to orientate the retractors so they release. There is a little swinging counter weight in there and if it isn`t mounted so it`s straight up and down then the weight will swing to one side or the other to lock the spool. It`s a safety thing so if the car get`s into an accident and stops suddenly the weight will swing forward (or back) and lock the spool keeping the seat belts tight. 
Post some pictures of your project if you get a chance!


----------

